# Double Sided Tape for Templates



## Charlie_Wintercoats (Dec 11, 2008)

I am making some small wood pieces (less than 6" x 6") and will be using a home made router table with a straight bit with bearing. I have to attach the template temporarily without making holes or gluing. I have many pieces to make so speed is a concern. I have heard of using double sided tape for this but cant find a good kind what are your recommendations? I don't want anything sticky on the wood when I remove it. Reusable would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Charlie, when I need to do something like this I use carpet tape. It is readily available. You may be able to reuse it a time or two but I just cut a new piece when I want to attach a template.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Golf grip tape works great for me, about 5 bucks a roll.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

can you drill a hole in the jig ,
and put your shop-vac hose in it ,
and some handles .
cut your parts slightly over size ,
and ' suck ' them to the pattern ,
and route with a flush trim bit .

try it on scrap first .


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've always used carpet tape. I have rolls of golf tape from the last time I regripped my clubs. I'll give it a try. I trust Patron's experience, but I've never tried the suction method he suggests. I'll try that too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just tried this ,
and have to say that you need a powerful suction .
my dust collector wasn't strong enough ,
and my little toy shopvac wasn't either .
maybe one of those 2 1/2 " shopvacs might work .


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I always use carpet tape. It only takes a little. Too much, and you will be prying it loose with a crowbar.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Patron has a good idea, you might ask kunk, he obviously uses vacuum holding for something like you describe:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29281


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Interestingly enough, my favorite double sided tape I found at Walmart. This was after having no luck at some of the home improvement stores. The brand is "Duck Tape" and their double sided tape is very strong. When you are done with the cutting, if you find that gentle force is not enough to pull them apart, tap the top piece with a rubber mallet. The shearing force will pull them apart without damaging the wood.

David


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll second the golf grip tape. I used to use carpet tape, but now always use golf srip tape. If you have a local Golfsmith store, you can get it there.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

3M makes a great double sided tape that doesn't leave a residue. I haven't been able to find it in any stores. I'm told you have to order it directly, and in large quantities.

Eli


----------



## Charlie_Wintercoats (Dec 11, 2008)

Carpet tape worked like a charm. Thanks.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

carpet tape eats grain and leaves residue you wont notice until you go to finish and start to cry from the haze. Use Avery Dennison tape. I swear by it. It is designed to leave no residue and holds great.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Check "ULINE". I just bought two rolls of 1/2" double stick tape for use with my new sign templates. 1/2" x 36 yds for $4.70. Ordered it online and had it the very next day!


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't have a specific recommendation, but the thicker spongy stuff can allow the template to shift around a bit when applying pressure. It's slight, but can trouble sometimes.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

This is the best I've ever used.









A little goes a LOOOOONG way!


----------

